# Latest Addition



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I picked this little guy of from my lfs for free...yes free.
They had just received a whole bunch of wolf's and snakeheads, and didn't have the room for him. Someone had already 'reserved' this little guy and put a deposit on him, but disappeared and never returned the call's from the lfs. 
I've had him for 2 weeks now, and he isn't shy at all. Hits fillets and shrimp on the way down, and even chased my fingers around a few times (but of course wouldn't do it for the camera).
I think I'll be keeping him solo, as he's always been solo and may not enjoy company.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

where is your lfs?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

1rhom said:


> where is your lfs?


In Blainville.
The kid who works there (father is the owner) knows very little about his fish. Has a P-Bass (6") in a 25g with a pike chichlid(8"), and 2 red severums (4" & 5"). All he really cares about are his snakeheads and wolfish.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice good color


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cant beat free. Nice little red.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good looking red you got there, Cableguy!..It's cool you got him for free!..He rocks like a CHICAGO concert!!!...


----------

